# Filipino Kali in Dallas-Fort Worth Texas



## BayaniWarrior

Hello everyone! Just wanted to let you know about a Five-Day intensive class series in Filipino Kali taking place in the Dallas-Fort Worth area in three weeks! Please visit http://www.bayaniwarrior.com/dallasfortworthgroup.htm for more info!

Respects,
Guro Mike Pana
Chief Instructor Bayani Warrior Group LLC.
www.bayaniwarrior.com


----------



## geezer

I just got back from training in Texas. A great place with a lot of interest in FMA. Best of luck with your seminar!


----------



## Mark Lynn

Guro Mike 

Are you relocating to TX?

Or are you trying to get up a study group?

Just wondering.

Mark


----------



## BayaniWarrior

Hey Mark. I am not planning to relocate to TX at the moment. I'm in the works of getting a Training Group going in the Dallas-Fort Worth area, and this Five-Day series of classes is kickstarting it.

Good to meet you here! Stay safe and train hard.

Respects,
Guro Mike Pana
www.bayaniwarrior.com


----------



## Mark Lynn

BayaniWarrior said:


> Hey Mark. I am not planning to relocate to TX at the moment. I'm in the works of getting a Training Group going in the Dallas-Fort Worth area, and this Five-Day series of classes is kickstarting it.
> 
> Good to meet you here! Stay safe and train hard.
> 
> Respects,
> Guro Mike Pana
> www.bayaniwarrior.com



Do you have a representative in the DFW area, will they be leading your classes?


----------



## BayaniWarrior

The Boar Man said:


> Do you have a representative in the DFW area, will they be leading your classes?



The purpose of this event is to get the interest going and we are currently looking for someone to lead the classes during my time away. The representative will be in charge of organizing regular trips for me to fly down and train the group. 

Respects,
Guro Mike


----------



## BayaniWarrior

Hello everyone. Just want to let you know that we currently have a representative in the Dallas-Fort Worth area who is organizing a seminar on October 20th in Dallas, Texas!

Date: October 20, 2012
Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Cost: $210.00 for the day

For more info, please contact James Lowery, our Dallas representative, at bayani.warrior86@gmail.com. You can also call him at 405 973 7421.

Check out our video of our last session in Dallas-Fort Worth!





Respects,
Guro Mike Pana
Chief Instructor Bayani Warrior Group LLC.
www.bayaniwarrior.com


----------



## Mark Lynn

Guro Mike

How did your seminar go?


----------

